# Heat-N-Glo Tiara II no flame adjustment



## LAndrim (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello All,

Had the burner replaced on my Tiara II gas stove. Perhaps coincidental, but now I can't adjust the flames; they're very very high. Will be a few weeks before the tech can come out to inspect. Anything I can do on my own? They're so high, they're almost dangerous looking.

I respect everyone's knowledge and insight in these forums...you all have always been right on the mark with your advice! Thanks in advance! Jamie


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 18, 2012)

What do you have for fuel? If you're burning LP & put an NG burner in there, the ports are WAY too big. That is, IF there is a difference in the burners...


----------



## LAndrim (Nov 18, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> What do you have for fuel? If you're burning LP & put an NG burner in there, the ports are WAY too big. That is, IF there is a difference in the burners...


Hi Dasky,
Thanks for the reply.

I burn propane in the Tiara. Not sure about the type of burner that was installed. The original burner was cracked and I had the stove installer replace it. I assume he gave the specs for my stove to Heat N Glo and told them  I burn propane so he could  order the correct burner replacement.

Is there anyway I can look at the new burner he installed and tell if it's for NG or not? Thank Daksy


----------



## 49er (Nov 18, 2012)

Jamison said:


> Is there anyway I can look at the new burner he installed and tell if it's for NG or not?


 

Do you have the owners manual? You might be able to tell from the parts list if they make different burners for LP and NG. If they do, hopefully there will be a part number on the burner you can check.


----------

